# Electric Water Heater Safety?



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I had someone tell me yesterday while camping that there has been several fires because of campers using the Electric Water Heater option instead of the LP gas option to heat the water for the water heater. Has anyone else heard of this being a fire hazard? I looked on line and could not find any articles on this. The man said it was caused by the electrical wire overheating but the wife said it was the heating element overheating. I always use the electric option since I do nothave to pay for the electricty while camping.

Thanks, 
Linda


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Just my opinion, but John and I leave our water heater on a/c electric current all the time. Going on three years, no fire yet! 
I can't imagine the a/c being any more a hazard than the flame the water heater puts out when in the LP mode. Heck, we use both a/c and LP sometimes for really quick recovery during times of cold weather and high usage. phillip


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We've used both at times as well. Mostly we use the elctric option. I thought this was weird but the guy said he was in NJ Easter weekend and a WH caught fire and the fire depatment that responded said they get these calls frequently when one uses the electric option. I do not understand how LP would be safer then electirc but thought it would be a good idea to put this out there to see if anyone else has heard of this.

Linda


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Anything is possible but there is not a normally elevated hazard.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have 3 "campgrounds" around here. 1 is a state park and nice the other 2 are, well....anyhow cant say I have heard of any water heater fires. I have an elec water heater at home....no problems their. Anything is possible but they are well made and I don't see a hazard with them. I only turn mine of when I need it. If I am gonna get a shower I turn both LP and elec on, wait 30 min and I'm good. For dishes we turn it on when we start cooking and were good. I would not worry about it.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am wondering if maybe the "fire" was in the 30 amp cord coming into the TT ? We have all went to unplug our TT and found the cord purty durn hot ? Many times your 30 amp outlet will only be sized with 15 or 20 amps and will get hot !
Many older campgrounds still put 30 amp outlets on wiring that was previously 20 amp circuits !


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had to pry my cord from my surge protector a few times....espically in the summer.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I use the "electric" side of the water heater when plugged into a 30 amp campsite. I've never had a problem in almost five years of owning trailers that were fancy enough to have a water heater.

Just living can kill you.

Those people that fear suffering, are already suffering from their fears.


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

I am confused. Which water heater switch is the electric and which is LP? Thanks.


----------

